# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  [Usul] Bukan Usil Tapi cuma Usul

## ad666

Mau usul buat pengelola koi-s, menambah aturan baru untuk Forum Jual Belinya dengan klausul "Wajib mencantumkan harga yang ditawarkan" Saya perhatikan beberapa thread memajang dagangan tanpa tempel harga, walaupun ada embel2 "3% untuk Koi-s"
Bukan apa-apa, ini kan forum bertema kekeluargaan, kenapa sih harus PM-PMan atau main rahasia-rahasiaan? Ruginya apa ya kalo harganya dipasang? toh di sini sepertinya ga ada yang demen jadi Price Police?

cuma saran aja seh. Paling juga ga ditanggepin  ::  

salam kenal

----------


## jhnsone

setuju Om, gw dukung....
dengan adanya pencantuman harga secara terbuka, sekaligus bisa menjadi bagian dari pembelajaran mengapresiasi koi. Gimana para newbie mau memulai mencintai koi, tiap kali mau mulai belanja koi, sudah banyak "tertipu" dengan harga koi yang sering sebenarnya gak sebanding degan kualitas yang benar. (Misal: harga koi seharusnya yang cuma Rp 1 jt, eh eh "disembelih" ama penjual sampe Rp 5 jt! busyet deh :Doh: , kalo sudah kaya gitu, dijamin newbie lgs kapok dech mau lanjuti mencintai koi selanjutnya)
Jadi dengan adanya pembelajaran menilai koi dari harganya secara langsung, sekurangnya bisa mengurangi resiko para newbie "tertipu harga". 
Mohon maaf kalo ada ucapan yg tidak berkenan di sebagian penjual, soalnya ini jg belajar dari pengalaman pribadi.

----------


## grinkz01

hmm...menurut saya sih publisitas harga adalah mutlak hak penjual. ndak bisa dipaksakan utk dipublish. hal ini sama persis dgn toko dan swalayan....kan gak bisa maksa si empunya toko utk pasang display harga krn mmg itu kebijakan si empunya toko?

kalo saya sih setuju utk biarkan tergantung selera penjual...mau pm or open harga lgs.

kalau mau belajar apre bisa lgs msk ke sub forum apre. kalau mau belajar apre dgn dasar harga (apalagi harga itu ditentukan oleh hobbyist) tentunya agak susah dan krg obyektif. kecenderungannya koi bagus dan favorit harganya jarang ada yg murah tp belum tentu koi harga mahal selalu bagus.

lainnya: koi bkn mass production jadi so far blm ada harga ke-ekonomisan-nya. harga murni berdasarkan kesepakatan penjual dan pembeli.

----------


## tosailover

Usulan yang bagus...mudah mudahan bisa ditindaklanjuti

----------


## ad666

@om jhnsone: kalo urusan tipu menipu sih ane yakin warga koi-s ga ada yang kek gitu om, ane udah sering transaksi sama warga koi-s. Walaupun ane di luar jawa, tapi tetep nyaman.

@om grinkz01: yup om, emang ini hanya masalah selera saja, dan kebetulan saya lebih nyaman dengan dagangan yang terbuka. Gak repot untuk sekedar posting " om PMin harganya dong". Untuk analogi Toko, saya rasa agak kurang pas disamakan dengan virtual mall model Forum. Di sini, mereka hanya sekedar numpang buka lapak, sedangkan ada aturan maennya. Selama ini memang tidak ada kewajiban/aturan yang mengharuskan penitip lapak makanya saya usul saja. Direspon atau tidak itu wewenang mimin dan momod. contoh aturan maen Koi-s misalnya 
"9. Dilarang melakukan posting untuk tujuan komersil dengan fasilitas PP (Pesan Pribadi) atau dengan fasilitas email."

@om tosailover: tidak ditindaklanjuti juga ga papa kok om  :: , paling tidak di sini kita belajar mengutarakan pendapat.

----------


## Tiny

Hi om, menurut saya pribadi tujuan harga via PM adalah untuk melindungi reseller.
banyak sekali reseller di dunia koi ini. kasihan kan reseller kalau harganya jelas2 terpasang untuk umum hehehe....

kebetulan saya juga lagi jual jadi saya ikut komentar ya om  :: .
kalau memang di peraturan nanti diharuskan, saya sih dengan senang hati akan open.

----------


## frostbitez

yup setuju ama om tiny...kalo kita lepas ikan harga hobiis kan beda sama seller
rata2 hobiis jual under buying price...kadang jauh lebih murah kalo m cepet jualnya, ada jg sih yg lebih mahal sih  :: 
emang ada positifnya jg buat seller kadang banyak yg cm tulis pm2 aja, padahal ga ada niatan (mungkin expect very2 under price)...padahal udah tau ikan bukan harga 100-200rb mbok telp atau sms lah modal dikit

----------


## jhnsone

[QUOTE=ad666;353660]@om jhnsone: kalo urusan tipu menipu sih ane yakin warga koi-s ga ada yang kek gitu om, ane udah sering transaksi sama warga koi-s. Walaupun ane di luar jawa, tapi tetep nyaman.

BTW saya tidak bermaksud menuduh yang  di forum ini ada yg punya maksud "tipu-menipu", justru lewat forum ini  sy py harapan besar buat belajar lebih byk guna punya bekal buat  menghadapi seller di luar forum (di lapangan) yang bejibun itu, yang  punya 1001 macam karakter.

Di samping itu kalo sering minta pm tapi tau2nya  harga overprice bagi kantong, hehehe ntar  lama2 dicap "tukang pm" gak pernah beli, (bisanya cuma minta pm doang).  Kalo tau dari awal gak sesuai budget kantong, ya cuma bisa duduk manis ikut  menyimak aja deh, gak ngerepoti sellernya nanya2 gitu.
Jadi seandainya harga open dipublish, hanya peminat  serius yang sesuai budget masing2 aja yang follow up. sehingga penjual  juga gak begitu terganggu.

----------


## grinkz01

om ad.....saya ambil istilah toko dan swalayan utk perumpamaan proses publikasi harganya doang (toko harga cenderung tdk ditulis tpi kalo kita tanya pasti dijwb oleh penjualnya sedangkan swalayan semua harga dipajang). tentu konsekuensinya bisa jd pengunjung tdk tertarik utk beli di toko...ya itu adalah resiko pemilik toko tp kan tdk bisa memaksakan dia utk buka harga kan?

karena ini forum milik bersama hendaknya kepentingan semua pihak diakomodir dgn baik....artinya kewenangan moderator lebih ke mengarahkan forum sesuai visi misinya dan jg menjaga spy hak member lain tdk terlanggar. dgn adanya aturan harga hrs dipublish, or maybe tambahan lagi foto ikan hrs dari 3 sisi, harus ada video...bla bla bla.....apakah hal itu tdk mengebiri hak member lain?

btw sekali lagi forum ini adalah milik bersama siapapun berhak mengajukan usulan yg membangun demi kemajuan bersama termasuk om ad jg...jd semoga postingan saya tdk dianggap sbg pembunuh ide orang lain.

salam.

----------


## freakers

setuju aja. dan jangan usil di lapak orang hehe

----------


## ad666

> om ad.....saya ambil istilah toko dan swalayan utk perumpamaan proses publikasi harganya doang (toko harga cenderung tdk ditulis tpi kalo kita tanya pasti dijwb oleh penjualnya sedangkan swalayan semua harga dipajang). tentu konsekuensinya bisa jd pengunjung tdk tertarik utk beli di toko...ya itu adalah resiko pemilik toko tp kan tdk bisa memaksakan dia utk buka harga kan?


Yup betul sekali om, dalam hal ini kan itu sesuai selera si pemilik toko yang buka lapak di "toko"nya sendiri. Sedangkan ini forum, kalo gak salah beberapa tahun silam pernah ada pembahasan masalah aturan lelang-jual beli. ane cuba ubek2 ga nemu kesimpulan khusus yang jual beli. Pempublisan sih menurut pendapat saya mengarahka ketransparansi antar anggota. Dan berkaitan dengan nominal presentasi hak Koi-s juga. Wwlaupun saya yakin, berapa pun yang terjual secara PM, si penjual pasti akan memberikan hak Koi-s sebesar harga PM/SMS/atau media komunikasi lain




> karena ini forum milik bersama hendaknya kepentingan semua pihak diakomodir dgn baik....artinya kewenangan moderator lebih ke *mengarahkan forum sesuai visi misinya* dan *jg menjaga spy hak member lain tdk terlanggar*. dgn adanya aturan harga hrs dipublish, or maybe tambahan lagi foto ikan hrs dari 3 sisi, harus ada video...bla bla bla.....*apakah hal itu tdk mengebiri hak member lain?*


 yup setuju, kita balikin lagi ke visi misi adanya forum ini, dan definisi/batasan hak-hak member. kalo masalah pengkebirian hak member sih ane cuma inget kata mbah, dimana kaki kita berpijak, disitu langit dijunjung.  :: 




> btw sekali lagi forum ini adalah milik bersama siapapun berhak mengajukan usulan yg membangun demi kemajuan bersama termasuk om ad jg...jd semoga postingan saya tdk dianggap sbg pembunuh ide orang lain.
> 
> salam.


 heheh gak lah om, ane juga ga suka buat hal yang berbau kontraversi . . :salim . . kita boleh lah ya beda pendapat . . tapi hobi tetep sama kan ya om? Koi heheh




> Hi om, menurut saya pribadi tujuan harga via PM adalah untuk melindungi reseller.
> banyak sekali reseller di dunia koi ini. kasihan kan reseller kalau harganya jelas2 terpasang untuk umum hehehe....
> 
> kebetulan saya juga lagi jual jadi saya ikut komentar ya om .
> kalau memang di peraturan nanti diharuskan, saya sih dengan senang hati akan open.


 saya juga minta PM loh om Tiny . .jangan tersinggung ya atas usul saya . .  ::  . .cuma kangen masa lalu *ah om tiny juga temen di masa lalu kok . .tapi mungkin lupa heheh




> yup setuju ama om tiny...kalo kita lepas ikan harga hobiis kan beda sama seller
> rata2 hobiis jual under buying price...kadang jauh lebih murah kalo m cepet jualnya, ada jg sih yg lebih mahal sih 
> emang ada positifnya jg buat seller kadang banyak yg cm tulis pm2 aja, padahal ga ada niatan (mungkin expect very2 under price)...padahal udah tau ikan bukan harga 100-200rb mbok telp atau sms lah modal dikit


 iya sih om . . ane cuma keinget aturan koi-s poiny 9 "9. Dilarang melakukan posting untuk tujuan komersil dengan fasilitas PP (Pesan Pribadi) atau dengan fasilitas email" . .tapi mungkin ane saja sih yang salah tafsit




> BTW saya tidak bermaksud menuduh yang  di forum ini ada yg punya maksud "tipu-menipu", justru lewat forum ini  sy py harapan besar buat belajar lebih byk guna punya bekal buat  menghadapi seller di luar forum (di lapangan) yang bejibun itu, yang  punya 1001 macam karakter.
> 
> Di samping itu kalo sering minta pm tapi tau2nya  harga overprice bagi kantong, hehehe ntar  lama2 dicap "tukang pm" gak pernah beli, (bisanya cuma minta pm doang).  Kalo tau dari awal gak sesuai budget kantong, ya cuma bisa duduk manis ikut  menyimak aja deh, gak ngerepoti sellernya nanya2 gitu.
> Jadi seandainya harga open dipublish, hanya peminat  serius yang sesuai budget masing2 aja yang follow up. sehingga penjual  juga gak begitu terganggu.


 si seller keknya harus udah ngerti sih om risiko kalo pasang PM di dagangannya . . ane aja sering PM kok  :: 




> setuju aja. dan jangan usil di lapak orang hehe


 kalo ane usil diingetin dong om  :: 


pada akhirnya, ane minta maaf kalo ada yang tidak nyaman dengan usulan saya . . sekali lagi . .ini cuma masalah selera jualan saja dan mungkin ane yang usil . . ::  

salam kenal buat semuanya dari newbie

----------


## freakers

wogh dikupas satu persatu  ::  mantap om

----------

